# Cool Mec-Gar 1911 Magazine



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay, maybe only I would think it's cool, but I just noticed Mec-Gar is making a 2nd Amendment 1911 .45 8 round magazine where they're donating 10% of the purchase to Pro 2nd Amendment organizations. The magazine has the 2nd Amendment engraved on the side. I just kind of like it, but it's out of stock at the moment. I put in my email and will buy a couple when they become available again through Mec-Gar USA.

I trust my Mec-Gar 1911 magazines pretty much as much as I trust my 1911 Wilson Combat mags. Those are the only two brands I'll buy anymore. I definitely will not buy Chip McCormick. They've failed way too often on me.

https://mec-gar.com/store/product_detail/2amd1911


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RATS, I have two 10 round chip McCormack custom 1911 mags. Haven't tried them yet. I'll be using a sig 1911


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> RATS, I have two 10 round chip McCormack custom 1911 mags. Haven't tried them yet. I'll be using a sig 1911


Probably the newer Chip McCormick mags with anti-tilt followers are better. I've heard they're fine, but the older metal follower models from back a number of years ago gave me nose dives and one developed cracked feed lips. I switched to Wilson Combat when the Model 47 became available, then to the 47 with low profile steel base plates and today I only buy Wilson Combat Model 500 Elites with the flat wire springs, or I buy Mec-Gar. Those old 47D WC were really good in the day, but today the 500 Series are just so much better and not that much more. I like the aluminum base plate versions the best. My favorite Wilson Combat is called 1911 Elite Tactical Magazine, .45 ACP HD/+P, Full-Size, 8 Round, Aluminum Base Pad. It's model #500A-HD. The A stands for aluminum base and the HD gets you flat wire among other things. I think the aluminum base is a little easier to grab than the steel one. I like either over plastic. They moved the witness holes to the side for rigidity reasons. They aren't cheap at close to $45 per magazine, but in this case, I think you get what you pay for.

Mec-Gar and non-HD Wilson Combat mags use high tensile music wire springs. The HD models use flat wire. The flat wire models are guaranteed for as long as you own it. "Maximum longevity MAX flatwire spring will never lose optimum feeding tension as long as you own the magazine -guaranteed." That might save some money if you use them extensively. Springs are usually considered consumables, needing periodic replacement.

These are four 1911 mags from the many I still own. The first is a Mec-Gar or Remington. I didn't notice which as they're the same. The second is a model 47 with low profile steel base. The third is a model 500 Elite HD with low profile steel base. The last is also a #500 but with aluminum base called the Vickers Tactical Edition. It has no witness holes for rigidity. The next two pictures show the model 47 and model 500 in the gun to show how the latter is a little longer and thus easier to insert on a closed slide. It also make it a little easier to push in rounds against those flat wire springs.

Various Wilson Combat .45 8 rnd magazines:

https://shopwilsoncombat.com/8-Round/products/371/

Click to enlarge and excuse the poor quality:


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Ordered one from ebay. They are out if stock on Mac-gar site.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Haven't shot them yet. But these are the mags

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...ainless-12150-724436103530.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Ebay there 28.00 For the 10 round mags.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AllenFromPa said:


> Ebay there 28.00 For the 10 round mags.


There are different 10 round mags of the McCormick name. Quality differs 
do you have a link ?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> There are different 10 round mags of the McCormick name. Quality differs
> do you have a link ?


So true. Mine were from about circa 1991 and I'm sure they've improved, but they gave me such a problem, I swore never to buy them again. Besides, I hate those metal followers. They might be strong, but mine wobbled. I think that's what caused the nose diving. As far as the feed lip cracking, it could have been a one off thing, but again it left a bad taste.

I like what Ken Hackathorn said:

_"Back in 1980, Bill Wilson asked me to test some of his new Wilson-Rogers .45 magazines. He explained that he felt they had solved the problem of cracked feed lips and that their new magazines fed much more reliably than any others on the market. Well, it's 30 years later now and I'm still using some of those original 6 prototype magazines that Bill sent me&#8230; Through the years they have proven without a doubt to be the most reliable and durable 1911 magazines on the market. I have personally used specimens from various production runs through the years and have yet to see any quality variation or have one let me down in any way. They are my first and only choice as well as the choice of the elite special forces units I train. I trust my life to a Wilson Combat® pistol and 8-round Wilson magazines; so can you&#8230;"_
Ken Hackathorn- Tactical Shooting Instructor, Gun Writer, IPSC & IDPA Founder


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I only use Wilson 1911 mags. At our Clubb older Kimber mags quit working in Kimber 1911's. I won't ever own kimber anything.
I have old G.I. mags that work in my Colt Navy & my Rand. Oh, nobody at our club owns any kimber 1911's. kimber's CS are snotty know it alls....! jmho


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh said:


> So true. Mine were from about circa 1991 and I'm sure they've improved, but they gave me such a problem, I swore never to buy them again. Besides, I hate those metal followers. They might be strong, but mine wobbled. I think that's what caused the nose diving. As far as the feed lip cracking, it could have been a one off thing, but again it left a bad taste.
> 
> I like what Ken Hackathorn said:
> 
> ...


Once it it leaves a bad taste, I never order the same entree, lol, totally understandable !!


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

pic said:


> There are different 10 round mags of the McCormick name. Quality differs
> do you have a link ?


 Found one cheaper.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mec-Gar-19...174246&hash=item284535adb2:g:meYAAOSwg8tZ-jyk


----------

